# Tag Heuer Quartz Battery ?



## cbh (Aug 2, 2006)

The wife's Tag Heuer 2000 quartz battery is on the way out. It's at least 4 years old and has been back for a battery replacement once before, I'm not too bothered about water resistance as the only time it gets wet is between house and car when it's raining !

Now previously I would have just taken it to the local dealer paid 40 quid and waited a month for it's return. but I feel that I'm getting ripped off so now I'm not so sure, so should I :

a. Take it to the dealer and pay.

b. Take it to an independent watch maker/repairer, and have it done a bit cheaper.

c. Buy a case back opener and do it myself, after all just how difficult can a battery change be!

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi Cbh,

If you remove the back yourself, be very careful you don't scrap the back, easily done with certain case openers.

Regs

Bry



cbh said:


> The wife's Tag Heuer 2000 quartz battery is on the way out. It's at least 4 years old and has been back for a battery replacement once before, I'm not too bothered about water resistance as the only time it gets wet is between house and car when it's raining !
> 
> Now previously I would have just taken it to the local dealer paid 40 quid and waited a month for it's return. but I feel that I'm getting ripped off so now I'm not so sure, so should I :
> 
> ...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Buy a case opener and battery from out host, much cheaper that Â£40


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

C

Do it yourself.

Retailers will just rip you off!!!


----------



## cbh (Aug 2, 2006)

No more suggestions ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Option 'B' is your best bet I think.....

High Street 'jewellers' are shit......


----------

